# Furniture protection



## 3k00rb (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmm.. Not sure if this is the right place to ask or not but here goes:

Do you use anything under your fish tank to protect your furniture? My new tank is placed on solid mahogany furniture and I'm a bit scared of it possibly scratching or discoloring my furniture. I can't see under the tank so I'm paranoid that it's accumulating condensation or something and turning my furniture white. On that note, does a tank even produce condensation? 

I'm a newb to all this, so don't be too rough on me for asking stupid questions :lol:


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a great question! It really depends on what the tank is made of. My plastic tank and glass bowl only produce condensation on the inside of the lid, but some tanks may do it. I would recommend going to the dollar store and grabbing a few laminate place mats and put a towel down first, then the mats, then the aquarium. depending on the size of the tank, you could really put anything under it just in case as long as it fits.


----------



## 3k00rb (Mar 6, 2013)

Great idea! I only have a 3 gallon acrylic tank so it should be perfect size.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have two tanks on expensive wood furniture, and all I do is throw a hand towel under them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You can also use polystyrene sheets if you don't mind how it looks, or cut up one of those thin foam yoga mats to fit exactly under your tank. That way your shelf is protected and it is less obtrusive.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the yoga mat idea too, it would help to prevent scratching and hold in in place should the table get bumped or something


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

My breeding tank and 10 gal are both on the same table, so I use a plastic table cover under them. It looks a little tacky (since it's a thanksgiving design), but I really like how easy it is to clean.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is not the most attractive suggestion but I have used drawer liner (the sticky kind) to create a barrier between a tank and furniture. It doesn't slide and keeps the bottom from touching. It may not be the best idea if you are worried about spills or leaks.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an extra wide scarf under each of my tanks. I hope it's enough because they don't fit on trays. My dresser is antique, so I really, really hope that they are not ruining it.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Shelf Liner, This is pretty good or you could just use an old towel


----------

